# $2275+ puzzle?



## DavidWoner (Sep 5, 2008)

ok so many of you have seen the video of drewseph's teraminx and you probably know that its the only one in existance. he is now selling it on ebay and at the time i am creating this thread it is up to $2275USD(free shipping though!). the auction still has a week to go?

the question is: who would pay such a ridiculous amount for a puzzle? i mean, i know its the only one its really cool, but still. judging from the way the bids have been going i can see this reaching $4000 or so. that is a ridiculous amount of money to spend on a puzzle. here is the link to the ebay page where it is listed. i am going to keep an eye on this.

Current Price(updated as often as i can): $2275


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 5, 2008)

I would not be too surprised if the winning bid goes to 10 thousand US dollars. If I was rich I would consider bidding.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah i agree with Taylor.

and i can't wait to see what this can get up to


----------



## pjk (Sep 5, 2008)

Amazing puzzle, no question.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 5, 2008)

i think that if you have a decent job, and your hobby is cubes, then you are going to pay a hell of a lot to get an amazing item to add to your collection. the fact that it is also a one off just means that the price could really be anything....

i love this puzzle. a photo of it with a cat is my background atm


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 6, 2008)

Put's the price of V-Cubes into perspective, I suppose.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah i guess it is more like collecting an original painting or something. i was thinking of it as a puzzle, and not a work of art(which it is). now that the shock has worn off i can see how people would be willing to pay so much for such a Masterpiece of Mechanics


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 6, 2008)

I want him to make a yottaminx


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 6, 2008)

this thing will sell for the price of one seat on my school's trip to france in 2010, haha


----------



## Garmon (Sep 6, 2008)

I would pay that much if I was very rich.


----------



## Ton (Sep 6, 2008)

If I had the money I would buy it, my most expensive puzzle is 1100 euro -silver cube, this puzzle is one of a kind so for a collector this is a great piece


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 6, 2008)

It's a lot of money, but Taylor is right, he used a lot of money on this and probably MANY MANY hours of his own time...this is probably drewseph's masterpiece, so it's worth $2275 and maybe more.

EDIT: Can't wait to see his yottaminx! (seven layers)


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 7, 2008)

A yottamix would be like the size of a beach ball xD

Yeah this is an amazing puzzle. Not that I would buy it, even with the money, but it is a truly amazing work of art.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 7, 2008)

I was never into pipuzzle-building, but i am now


----------



## Kian (Sep 7, 2008)

anyone else think this has gone just a bit too far? haha.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Sep 7, 2008)

well... the price hasn't moved yet


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man...if only...I have the CAD programs and the molding equipment at CU...
Gigaminx can't be too hard, right? haha


----------



## Mr. E (Sep 11, 2008)

i bet he dished out some massive $$$ do make it but DAMN 2500+, WTF!!!!

Whoever gets that better be pretty damn happy....lol


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 11, 2008)

Now imagine if something happened to that while it was being shipped. Like broken or lost. The guy would be pissedddd.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 11, 2008)

Would it come scrambled?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 11, 2008)

No, I'm sure its shipped solved.
But either way, its not very hard to solve, if you know how to solve a megaminx and a larger cube (I guess 5x5 would be the most directly related big cube to the gigaminx)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 13, 2008)

Final bid was US$2275, set more than a week ago.


----------

